# Bait fish Ft Lauderdale Area



## rej (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm a Michigan fisherman and will be in the Ft. Lauderdale area on March 20th & 21st. I'm planning on fishing for bait to use for Muttons and Grouper later in the week out of Key West. I have spots in the Keys for Pin fish and Herring. What I would like like to know is if it's possible to catch Goggle Eyes or Ballyhoo for the piers in the Lauderdale - Miami area at this time of the year? If so any info you would be willing to share that would increase my chances of success would be greatly appreciated. 

I have never fished for either of these species so the info that I think would reduce the learning curve and increase my chances of success is:
1. Best Piers.
2. If no fish at one pier would you stay 
there and see if they move in or try
another pier?
3. Which rigs would you use for each. Any 
color preferance?

Thanks
REJ


----------



## Scubaguy62 (Jan 10, 2005)

*bait fish in the Ft. Lauderdale area*

Hello REJ

In the Ft. Lauderdale area there are currently two piers from which you can catch bait fish: Pompano and Deerfield Beach. Most of what's available are sardines and some mullet. I've seen people catch ballywhoo at Deerfield with a long rope and a 5 gallon bucket (it just happens I loaned this fellow my bucket), near the shoreline.
You can catch some greenies at the Juno Pier in West Palm Beach.

OTOH, if you're fishing for Muttons and Grouper, dead bait works just as well, and it can be a whole lot cheaper than paying parking, and entrance fees to the piers. Mullet, Sardines, and Ballywhoo are available almost everywhere, and the Ballywhoo is available rigged or unrigged.

Good luck!

Rick


----------



## blazingstar6 (Mar 16, 2005)

I have had some good success on Deerfield pier fishing off the end, with a set of Sabiki fly's, tipped with squid or frozen shrimp. It may be time consuming baiting those little hooks, but it increases the results dramatically. I have actually caught 3-4 gogs at a time this way.


----------

